

Ask HN: Can anyone recommend a reliable PSD to HTML service? - ra

I don't mind where in the world they are, but I'm looking for an HNer to recommend a reliable, good quality PSD to HTML person / team to whom we can provide ongoing work.<p>If you are or have worked with anyone fitting this description, please let me know!<p>(my email is in my profile)
======
hansy
Have you looked at <http://www.markupwand.com>? It's more of an "auto-magic"
service, but it's worth checking out.

~~~
ra
I did look at it, but it seems a bit unfinished. Have you used it?

~~~
haxplorer
I'm Raj from Markupwand team.

You are right; the code that Markupwand currently gives isn't upto the mark.
It makes a few wrong guesses on how the PSD should be interpreted. But that is
just for a few more days.

We are coming up with a semi-automatic version, where Markupwand would take
inputs from the developers on how the code should be structured. That would
make the code usable.

------
jameswyse
Hi Rich, I could certainly help with that. I'm going to be a little busy for
the next 2 weeks as I'm moving to a new home and finishing up on another
project, but if you'd like to send me an email I'm sure we can work something
out!

You can view my portfolio at <http://www.lemoncreative.net> or get in touch by
emailing hello@lemoncreative.net

Oh, and I'm based in Brisbane :)

------
bryanhun
I've used psd2html.com in the past w/o issue.

~~~
taligent
+1 from me.

And the quality of the work was pretty good.

------
nanijoe
I got this done on oDesk recently. I got about 50 applications within an hour
of posting the job, and I ended up awarding it to 2 people. I only needed a
single page done, and 12 hours after initial posting, the job was [very well]
done, and I had spent around $60

~~~
bks
As a long time outsources I think you touched on a commonly missed technique
for getting your project done on time. Get two people who duplicate the
efforts of the initial request - this virtually ensures that you'll get the
work done within the timeframe requested.

------
dylanhassinger
I am a frontend freelancer who does PSD to HTML/WordPress, love to help out.
I've checked out the slicing shops but have yet to find one that I like.

<http://dylanhassinger.net> d@dylanized.com

------
quasimo
I am help you.

